# Stage 2 tune on stock diverted valve



## Rathi (Apr 3, 2007)

*Stage 2 tune on stock diverter valve*

Any of you guys running a stage 2 tune on a stock diverter valve? A local shop is having a sale on Unitronic tunes this weekend. All I have done so far is a 3" downpipe and they're telling me to just go with the stage 2 and upgrade the diverter valve later but I don't want to have it die on me and get stranded. How reliable is it?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Rathi said:


> Any of you guys running a stage 2 tune on a stock diverted valve? A local shop is having a sale on Unitronic tunes this weekend. All I have done so far is a 3" downpipe and they're telling me to just go with the stage 2 and upgrade the diverter valve later but I don't want to have it die on me and get stranded. How reliable is it?


It should last for a bit but I would replace it sooner than later


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

A true stage 2 is more than a DP and a DV. you want to look at getting a full exhaust, TIP and an intake or drop in K&N of some sorts. Otherwise you'll have issues in a few different places. Your stock TIP will likely collapse / flex at high boost. your exhaust will bottle neck after the end of the DP going into the cat. You can do the stage 2 now and add these parts as you go but I'd be very wary of going to WOT without the supporting mods.


----------



## Rathi (Apr 3, 2007)

G'D60 said:


> A true stage 2 is more than a DP and a DV. you want to look at getting a full exhaust, TIP and an intake or drop in K&N of some sorts. Otherwise you'll have issues in a few different places. Your stock TIP will likely collapse / flex at high boost. your exhaust will bottle neck after the end of the DP going into the cat. You can do the stage 2 now and add these parts as you go but I'd be very wary of going to WOT without the supporting mods.



That's what I was thinking. I was thinking avout getting the stage 1 then upgrading once I did the other mods but they were saying just go for stage 2 since I have to downpipe. I guess on Unitronic's site it just says turboback required and the rest are optional. I'll probably just wait to tune after I get the other mods.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

G'D60 said:


> A true stage 2 is more than a DP and a DV. you want to look at getting a full exhaust, TIP and an intake or drop in K&N of some sorts. Otherwise you'll have issues in a few different places. Your stock TIP will likely collapse / flex at high boost. your exhaust will bottle neck after the end of the DP going into the cat. You can do the stage 2 now and add these parts as you go but I'd be very wary of going to WOT without the supporting mods.


:thumbup:

A 710N DV will probably do you fine. I would get the DP first.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

He already has a 3" DP.


----------



## Rathi (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmm, so if the diverter valve fails, do I just lose boost and the car runs a bit sluggish until I replace it or will it leave me stranded?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Rathi said:


> Hmm, so if the diverter valve fails, do I just lose boost and the car runs a bit sluggish until I replace it or will it leave me stranded?


It is essentially a boost leak so it will act as such


----------



## Rathi (Apr 3, 2007)

hermes350GT said:


> It is essentially a boost leak so it will act as such


That's what I figured. I think I'm just going to wait until next year, I'm still not 100% sure I want to go with Unitronic. I'd like to have selectable programs.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

We offer switchable programs for the BEA engine code :thumbup:


----------



## Rathi (Apr 3, 2007)

[email protected] Performance said:


> We offer switchable programs for the BEA engine code :thumbup:


Yeah, I was actually looking at your tunes. I think I have an AMU though since it's a 2001. Haven't actually checked yet. No switchable programs for those?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Not yet. But I don't think you would want to go back to stock anyways


----------



## Rathi (Apr 3, 2007)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Not yet. But I don't think you would want to go back to stock anyways


Definitely not but I'd like a 100 octane, valet and 91 program to be able to switch to which make sense now that they're not selectable options.


----------

